# Z Minus = Quill Up ???



## JimDawson (Jul 6, 2016)

I am installing a couple of used 5' x 10' MultiCam routers for a customer.  I got one of them running today.  Tried some air cutting just to test the system and found the Z axis was moving up on a Z minus move.  I went back through and double checked everything, then read through the documentation.  That's the way it's supposed to be according to MultiCam.  No way to change it that I can see.

It turns out that in MultiCam's world, a Z minus move is away from the work (up in this case).  Every other CNC system on the planet has Z minus moving towards the work.    Took me awhile to get my head around that one.   The X & Y moves are in the expected directions.  Gonna have to be really careful developing the G-code to run these machines.


----------



## Karl_T (Jul 7, 2016)

MAN, there's GOT to be a way to change that. You know CNCs as well as myself so I won't bother to list the methods. I would not leave a machine bass ackwards.

My two cents.

Karl


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 7, 2016)

I know, it's the craziest thing I've seen in awhile.  Short of rewiring the servo and inverting the encoder feedback, there is no way to change it.  Even this might be a problem if the the motors have Hall sensors in them, not sure about that.  There is no way I can get in and change the firmware in the controller.  Why MultiCam did it this way is beyond me.

I posted this problem on the CamBam forum, and it turns out that you can modify the post processor to invert the move directions.  {$_zneg} vs {$_z} so life is good.


----------

